# N. Ireland Fertility Information Day, Saturday 27 September - Book now!



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Places are limited for this grant aided Information Day where everything will be under the one roof:-
20 exhibitors including 5 clinics, therapists and related charities
Topics include:- NHS treatment and funding, treatment options, fertility counselling, camera technology, male infertility, donor treatment options and local adoption.
Organised by Infertility Network UK - Book online www.infertilitynetworkuk.com
Only £10.00 per ticket - includes lunch!


----------

